# Problems with Marina Betta Mini Heater?



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

Is anyone else having problems with the Marina Betta Mini Heater? I bought mine from Petsmart about two weeks ago, and today I noticed that it no longer was keeping my tank at a nice 79 degrees. After leaving the house for about two hours, I returned home to find my that my Betta's tank had shot up to 90 degrees! I removed the heater pronto, but I'm wondering if this is a known problem for this brand of heater.

Thanks!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

motherpeters said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the Marina Betta Mini Heater? I bought mine from Petsmart about two weeks ago, and today I noticed that it no longer was keeping my tank at a nice 79 degrees. After leaving the house for about two hours, I returned home to find my that my Betta's tank had shot up to 90 degrees! I removed the heater pronto, but I'm wondering if this is a known problem for this brand of heater.
> 
> Thanks!


I had one and it fluctuated from 74F to 80F overnight when we had the cold snap a while ago. I do not trust that Marina Betta 8W for sure. I returned it within 2 days.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have heard of this happening before. Can happen to any preset heater. Mine fortunately just stopped heating an it was only 5 days old


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Preset heaters are a joke. They are totally unreliable. Get an adjustable heater.


----------



## ryancalif (Mar 10, 2013)

Case in point: when I got my EHEIM Jager 50W heater (arguably one of the best heaters available) a week ago, I set it to 79 degrees. Come back the next day, and find out the water is at 87 degrees. Luckily, its an adjustable heater, and it can be calibrated with a dial. I calibrated it correctly and now it holds the temperature very tightly at 79 degrees. I love it.

The moral of the story here is that many heaters come poorly calibrated from the factory. And I imagine the problem is even worse with the fixed temperature heaters since you can't make up for any bad calibration by turning the temperature up or down.

Spend the extra $10 and get a good heater. Seriously, mine cost me $24 from Amazon. We're not talking a lot of money here.


----------

